# Sasha on the job!!!



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

This is Sasha my 7 month old Great Pyrenees proud of herself after she let me know that 2 armadillos were outside her fence and were not supposed to be there. Good job Sasha!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good for her!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good girl Sasha!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good girl


----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

((echoing "Good job"))


----------

